# 

## sabcia224

Witam. Zaczynam remontować mieszkanie muszę kupić parę narzędzi takich jak :wiertarka,wkrętarka,szlifierka,piła,wyrzynarka itp. U zbiera się tego trochę a nie chcę wydać dużo pieniędzy :sad: , a takiego sprzętu z marketu też nie chcę kupić. Podpowiecie jakiej firmy sprzęt jest dobry a nie drogi?? ostatnio widziałem fajne narzędzia firmy Black & Decker i jest tańszy od Bosch  około 50do 100zł na narzędziu ale czy to dobra firma??? pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## lea**

Wydaje mi się ze to nie zbyt dobra firma moim zdaniem jest wydać trochę wiecej pieniędzy i kupic naprawdę dobry sprzęt bo kupujesz go na dłuższy czas i chcesz żeby działał jak najdłużej .Ja np mam wszystko bardzo dobrej firm MAKITA,HITACHI pracuje tymi narzędziami naprawdę długo i wszystko OK .Ale decyzja należy do ciebie pozdrawiam 
*
**http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?150997-Nasza-rozbudowa-i-przebudowa-starego-domu
*

----------


## maciej74

dodaj te 50 ,100 i kup boscha blecdekerki po remoncie jeśli przetrwają to będą się nadawać do wymiany. Pracuję na boschu professional i firmy nie zmienię bo warta swojej ceny.Jeśli mają słurzyć tylko do remontu i ewentualnie czasem po cosik zrobić to można pokusić się o zielonego boscha.

----------


## piterek63

Niestety nie ma sprzętu dobrego i niedrogiego. Jak chcesz mieć porządny zestaw to przygotuj kilka tysięcy. Jak chcesz robić na chlamie i sie non stop denerwować bo co drugi dzień wizyta w markecie to oszczędzaj. Na jedną robotę wybrałbym zielonego Boscha, jest duża szansa że nie zajedziesz.

----------


## alex_raczka

zgadzam się z poprzednikami, że lepiej wydać więcej, ale kupić lepszy sprzęt i że nie ma tanich i dobry narzędzi remontowych. Tanie są z reguły mało wytrzymałe niestety. na stronie http://pomyslodajnia.pl/ jest wiele informacji na temat narzędzi remontowych

----------


## reflexes

Pewnie koledzy mają wiele racji ale pozwolę sobie trącić swoje dwa grosze. używam tylko i wyłącznie najtańszego sprzętu z marketu albo z allegro.
Wykonałem nimi remont całego powojennego domu wewnątrz, zewnątrz i kilka rzeczy w ogrodzie.
Przykłady:
Wkrętarka z Biedronki no name - 3 lata działała i wkręciła całkiem sporo wkrętów. Akumulatory miała średniej jakości ale były w komplecie 2 więc dawała radę. Jakiś czas temu padły i wkrętarka wylądowała w koszu, bo koszt zakupu nowych aku był bezzasadny. W między czasie przeżyła lot z parapetu na piętrze na betonowy chodnik.
Wiertarka Pegazus - remont praktycznie całego domu, wiercenie mniej ale całkiem sporo mieszania różnych zapraw, kleju, gładzi itp. Działałaby do dzisiaj ale też zaliczyła mały lot i skrzywiła się oś uchwytu. W między czasie, po śmierci wkrętarki służyła też do wkręcania wkrętów.  Kupiłem następną za jakieś 50 plnów i daje radę. 
Wyrzynarka - to chyba najgorszy zakup, bo na prawdę ciężko jest nią wyciąć coś prosto, szczególnie przy grubszych elementach. Nigdy nie pracowałem profi wyrzynarką więc trudno mi porównać, choć doszły mnie słuchy, że to urządzenie po prostu tak działa. 
Szlifierka oscylacyjna Pegazus - kupiłem tylko do szlifowania ścian, bo dużo ich gładziłem i ręce mi usychały. Dostała przy tej pracy niezły wycisk ze względu na kurz. Z drewna jest on inny i nie powoduje zacierania elementów. Umarła ale została zreanimowana, tzn. rozebrana, wyczyszczona i poskładana na nowo. 
Szlifierki kątowe - tych chyba miałem najwięcej. Zawsze sobie obiecuje, że schowam paragon i zreklamuje, bo raczej nigdy dwóch lat nie wytrzymała. Później paragon gdzieś ginie i idę kupić nową. 
Podsumowując ten przydługi referat powiem tylko tyle. Pracuję wszelkimi narzędziami dość sporo, bo lubię. Pieniędzy na tym nie zarabiam więc sprzęt nie musi być super niezawodny i super wydajny. Skłonny jestem stwierdzić, że wątkotwórcy do remontu mieszkania spokojnie taki sprzęt wystarczy i jeszcze mu zostanie na długi lata. Z drogim sprzętem jest ten problem, że w razie wypadków, które się na budowach zdarzają (upadki z wysokości, zalania itp, itd) człowieka szlak jasny trafia jak widzi wiertarkę za 500, która leci z 2-3 metrów na beton. jak kosztuje ona 50 to jakoś mniej jej szkoda Zaraz, ktoś napisze, że tani sprzęt jest awaryjny. Myślę, że nie ma tragedii i jeżeli jest on używany do celów do jakich został stworzony będzie działał długie lata, do tego jest na tyle tani, że w razie awarii wsiadam do auta i jadę do jakiegokolwiek (nie koniecznie budowlanego) marketu i kupuję nowy.  
Czytając takie wątki tu i na innych forach, mam też wrażenie, że wile osób (nigdy nie używających sprzętu o którym mówi, że jest zły) pokupowało super hiper ekstra narzędzia i próbuje chociaż trochę uspokoić swoje wyrzuty sumienia z powodu wydania grubej kasy. 
*sabcia224* zrobisz jak zechcesz ale nie daj się zwariować. Wszystkie sprzętu profi zostały stworzone dla profesjonalistów. Tobie nigdy się taki zakup nie zwróci a zaoszczędzone setki jak nie tysiące złotych (patrząc po tym co chcesz kupić) przeznacz na coś bardziej przyjemnego.

----------


## pvo

Ja z kolegą wyżej sie nie zgodzę.
Sprzęt tani jest na złom.
Zielony bosch i pomaranczowy Black & Decker, jak i cały asortyment EINHEL,a to chłam.
Chcesz dobre narzędzia to musisz płacic. 
Tania wkrętarka i wyrzynarką to sobie mozna conajwyzej karmnik zbudowac.
Jezeli myslisz ze za 1000zł kupisz dobry sprzęt (wiertark, wkrętarka, wyrzynarka szlifierka itp) do prac remontowych to nie chce widziec twojej pracy.
Panie* reflexes*  jeżeli panska wkrętarka wytrzyma choć połowe tego co powinna wytrzymac to chylę czoła.Ja na jednym remoncie kręce od 20.000 do 100.000 wkrętów miesięcznie. Chciałbym zobaczyć panski sprzęt po 20.000 wkrętów.
Flex za 50zł nadaje sie do łechtania żab a nie do cięcia bo tryby grają już na drugi dzień.O wiertarce za 100zł i mniej szkoda pisać bo nawet 1/10 swojej pracy w normalnych warunkach nie wytrzyma.
Pracowałem na Hitachi DH24PC3, wiertarka nie do zajeb.... i tania jak na tę markę i wytrzymałość. Komplet juz od mniej jak 500zł mozna kupic a w nim zazwyczaj dwa uchwyty (sds i zwykły).To samo wkrętarka hitachi na 12v, zabójczo szybko się ładuję i kręci jak głupia 3h, nawet wierci w metalu itp.
Same te dwa narzędzia to już od 1000zł a gdzie dalej?
Tani to sobie mozna ołówek kupić i miarkę a nie elektro.

----------


## Charlie

Z doświadczenia wiem, że kiepskimi narzędziami robota nie idzie  :smile: 
Jest jeszcze jedna sprawa - czy samemu się robi czy nie.
Jeśli samemu  to najlepsze narzędzia. Półeczka Hilti  czy Protool ( moje marzenie ), Montolit etc.. 
W innym przypadku średnia półeczka - polecam BOSH.
Taniocha jest dla domowych "majstrów" gdzie wiertarka działa raz na parę lat.

----------


## Dirtu

Ludzie, chyba trochę przesadzacie. Wiadomo, że jest sprzęt tani i amatorski i drogi i profesjonalny. Ten amatorski jest do jednorazowych remontów a profesjonalny do remontowania non stop. Jeżeli ktoś chce wykonać 1-2 remonty to w zupełności wystarczy sprzęt Bosh, Black&Decker itp. Na początku w temacie pisze, że to ma być*sprzęt do zwykłego remontu a nie do pracy remontowej non stop. 

Co do sprzętu to na takie jednorazowe remonty wstarczy Ci sprzęt ze średniej półki. Nie kupuj na pewno sprzętu z supermarketu o nieznanej nazwie. Każdy inny sprzęt znanej firmy będzie dobry.

----------


## Zalew83

> Witam. Zaczynam remontować mieszkanie muszę kupić parę narzędzi takich jak :wiertarka,wkrętarka,szlifierka,piła,wyrzynarka itp. U zbiera się tego trochę a nie chcę wydać dużo pieniędzy, a takiego sprzętu z marketu też nie chcę kupić. Podpowiecie jakiej firmy sprzęt jest dobry a nie drogi?? ostatnio widziałem fajne narzędzia firmy Black & Decker i jest tańszy od Bosch  około 50do 100zł na narzędziu ale czy to dobra firma??? pozdrawiam


Pracuję jako wykonawca od lat, większość sprzętu jaki posiadam jest markowa, ale czasem nie warto przepłacać. 
Zielony Bosch, Black&Decker, daj sobie spokój. To praktycznie to samo, szlag Cię trafi, zanim się z pracą rozpędzisz. Dobry Bosch to ten niebieski!! Ale on już nie jest tani  :big grin: 

Zamiast typowej wiertarki młotowiertarka, najlepiej Makita HR2470T, koniecznie z wymienną głowicą!! Jak potrzeba to pokujesz, powiercisz a i przy potrzebie mocy do wkręcania to z głowicą zmienną i wkręcisz. Moja wywierciła już miliony dziur, ostatnio dostała w tyłek mieszaniem kleju do płyt, ale wymiana stojana i przycisku, pierwsza awaria po 4 latach maksymalnego użytkowania. Owszem wydasz z 600zł, ale będzie wiercić bez bicia i dokładnie, inwestycja na lata.
Poleciłbym Ci do tego zestaw wierteł Nemesis, też Makity, idealne do wiercenia w żelbecie ale to już od budżetu zależy.

Wkrętarka? Hmm, widziałem klientów co i Parksidem dużo robili, ale z tym bywa różnie. Stosunkowo dobre wkrętarki Celmy, wspomniane wcześniej Hitachi.

Wyrzynarka? Zapomnij o zielonym Boschu, testowałem na sobie kiedyś amatorsko... Poszła do zwrotu, Macalister z Castoramy, jak dla Ciebie stosunek jakości do ceny zadowalający, małe bicia.

Odnośnie kątówki, do delikatnych cięć i szlifowań to i starczy Pegasus. Miałem taką, wytrzymała z 7 lat, a nawet szlifowanie kamienia przy budowie wodospadu w ogrodzie przeżyła. Do cięcia płytek, już problem, grunt to dobra tarcza.

Przydałby się jeszcze odkurzacz, być może szlifierka. Zależy co masz w planie na remont... 

Pozdrawiam, Zalewski Paweł

----------


## frank_gr

Kup sobie taka wkretarke 
http://www.bass-tools.eu/pl/wkretark...m-bp-5305.html - ma duzy zapas mocy przy niskiej cenie - remontuje dom drewniany i sprawdziła sie doskonale, baterie długo trzymaja i laduja sie w godzine. Szlifierkie też duzej mocy, wietarke - nie wiem ja mam taka 
http://www.nomi.pl/pl-PL/produkt/441...050_W_Einhell_
juz trzy lata na niej pracuje i wymieszała juz ze 2 tony kleju, wywierciła 2 miesiace dziur w drewnie i skuła z 10 ton gruzu - daje rade :smile: 

kierujac sie wyborem przy zakupie takich narzedzi w danej ofercie wybieraj te które maja jak najwieksza moc.

Zastanów sie czy po zakończeniu remontu jeszcze beda ci potrzebne te narzedzia, bo jak wydasz 3 tysiace na profesjonalne narzedzia i potem beda lezały i kurzyły sie to tak na dobra sprawe to sensu nie ma.

----------


## HipHopAst

Jako, że przymierzam się do remontu domu to też potrzebuje jakiegoś sprzętu.
Zastanawiam się nad kupieniem wiertarki udarowej na akumulator ale dużo ludzi mi odradza mówią, że do domu to tylko sieciowa. Jest mocniejsza, wytrzymalsza i do betonu lepsza od akumulatorowej. Ja twierdze, że dzisiejsze wiertarki akumulatorowe są wyśmienite.
Zastanawiam się nad tym modelem: DeWalt DCD925l2.
Lub kupić młot wiertarkę Makita hr2470. Do betonu lub skuwania oraz ciężkich prac budowlanych jak znalazł a co jak zechce mi się wywiercić dziurę w drewnie lub metalu??
Czy będzie dobra??
Ogólnie to chce używać wiertarki do wiercenia dziur w ścianie, mieszania gładzi zaprawy oraz nawiercania dziur na gniazdka. Może macie coś bardziej odpowiedniego.

----------


## Zalew83

Wkrętarka udarowa jest ok do dziur 8mm, i to nie w żelbecie, tylko że szkoda sprzętu. Jeśli koniecznie chcesz mieć akumulatorową młotkowiertarkę to polecam taką jaka jest w moim zestawie Makita BHR243, wydajność nie mniejsza od sprzętu sieciowego, niezastąpiona na robotach gdzie nie ma dostępu do zasilania  :smile: 

Ale dla Ciebie młotkowiertarka sieciowa będzie najlepszym wyborem. Wiertarka Makita co wymieniłeś jak najbardziej, lecz z wymienną końcówką czyli HR2470T. Jak napisałem już wyżej:




> Zamiast typowej wiertarki młotowiertarka, najlepiej Makita HR2470T, koniecznie z wymienną głowicą!! Jak potrzeba to pokujesz, powiercisz a i przy potrzebie mocy do wkręcania to z głowicą zmienną i wkręcisz. Moja wywierciła już miliony dziur, ostatnio dostała w tyłek mieszaniem kleju do płyt, ale wymiana stojana i przycisku, pierwsza awaria po 4 latach maksymalnego użytkowania. Owszem wydasz z 600zł, ale będzie wiercić bez bicia i dokładnie, inwestycja na lata.


Mogę tylko dodać, iż ostatnio zakupiłem do działalności drugą wiertarkę, coby nie trzeba było wszystkiego zawsze brać i wozić  Makita hr2611ft, godny następca starszego modelu. Wibracje praktycznie zerowe, dioda bardzo pomocna przy podkuwaniu, no i wymienna głowica.  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam, Zalewski Paweł

----------


## HipHopAst

Witam.
Jednak zdecydowałem się na wiertarkę firmy Bosch model GBH 2-26 DFR. Nie wiem czy dobrze postąpiłem ale tak padło więc pozostaje.
Jak już mam wiertarkę z uchwytem SDS to chciałbym dokupić wiertła z tym mocowaniem. Dlatego zastanawiam się nad kupieniem kompletu:  
http://www.narzedzia.pl/zestaw-osprz...9180,3395.html
i dodatkowo te:
http://allegro.pl/dewalt-zestaw-wier...042120818.html
Czy ktoś może wyrazić swoją opinie na temat tych wierteł i przecinaków??

----------


## Zalew83

Bosch też dobry, Ja mam zboczenie Makitowe  :big grin: 
http://www.makita.sklep.pl/zestaw-17...tel-p-620.html
tu masz taniej  :smile:  dłuta i groty dobrej jakości, sporo nimi porobisz
DeWalta wiertła jakościowo dobre, ale po co dublować to co masz w zestawie Makity? Jak chcesz kilka sztuk nie do zajechania to polecam 
http://www.makita.sklep.pl/zestaw-wi...la-p-1049.html
Z myślą o swojej pracy zakupiłem kilka kompletów, okazuje się niepotrzebnie. Trzeci miesiąc mija, średnia min 100 otworów na dzień w żelbecie i nie ma śladu zniszczenia ;]

Pozdrawiam

----------


## DariuszKosmyk

Nie chcę zakładać nowego tematu, więc podczepię się pod ten. Zamierzam wyremontować na wiosnę mieszkanie, chciałbym zrobić to sam i dlatego już teraz szukam jakichś dobrych narzędzi. Mam kilka na oku, ale najbardziej jestem skłonny co do Adlera. Ma ktoś coś od nich?

----------


## MATRON

Tak maszyny do szycia  :big grin:  :big grin:  z tym mi się kojarzy ta marka i przyznam się że nie spotkałem się z tym sprzętem nawet nie wiedziałem że wykonują elektronarzędzia na budowę.

----------


## adam433

niewiem czy do remontu potrzebny jest jakiś super drogi sprzęcik skoro remont się skończy a maszyny będą leżeć długi czas. Osobiście wolałbym jakiś tańszy sprzęcik bo po co przepłacać za markę.Do domu kupiłem sobie np wiertarkę i wkrętarkę trytona i spełniają moje oczekiwania.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Dużo ludzi pisze tutaj o Trytonie. Z tego co zdążyłem się zapoznać, to wynika, że niewiele to się różni od Graphite'a, MacAllister'a i Einhell'a. Jestem ciekaw, czy faktycznie są na tyle dobre  :wink:

----------


## adam433

> Dużo ludzi pisze tutaj o Trytonie. Z tego co zdążyłem się zapoznać, to wynika, że niewiele to się różni od Graphite'a, MacAllister'a i Einhell'a. Jestem ciekaw, czy faktycznie są na tyle dobre


Szczerze to miałem styczność z grafem i einhem. i osobiście wydaje mi się że tryton jest na szczycie tej półki. do mojego użytku jest idealny no i póki co się nic nie dzieje no i po gwarancji zawsze można części zamienne dokupić które nie są drogie.

----------


## clovi

A gdzie można kupić narzędzia tych marek? Co sądzicie o narzędziach z Lidla?

----------


## marzenka.o

Mój facet miał kilka narzędzi z Lidla, ale nie były zbyt dobrej jakości. Potem już korzystał z takich artykułów: https://kochamczytac.pl/czego-potrze...edzi-recznych/, gdzie są zamieszczane porady dotyczące wyboru narzędzi. Zdecydowanie lepiej postawić na sprzęt budowlany sprawdzonych, znanych marek.

----------


## Narzędzia Bosch

Jeśli chodzi o wiertarki oraz wkrętarki, warto postawić na  2w1, gdyż świetnie sprawdzają się w pracach remontowych. Z wiertarko-wkrętarek najbardziej uniwersalnym rozwiązaniem będzie akumulatorowa GSR 12V-15 FC Flex. Posiada ona dedykowany system wymiennych uchwytów, które umożliwiają wkręcanie  pod kątem, lub w innych, trudno dostępnych miejscach. Ze szlifierkami kątowymi wybór jest już nieco szerszy, gdyż uzależniony od preferowanej wielkości tarcz. Szczególnie polecamy dwie - małą, do podstawowych zadań i większą, do tych bardziej wymagających. Mała, Bosch GWS 9-115 P to wygodne narzędzie, które dobrze sprawdzi się przy podstawowych pracach budowlanych, czy obróbce metalu. Posiada silnik z bezpośrednim chłodzeniem, co znacznie wydłuża jego żywotność. Nieco większa (z tarczą 125mm) o mocy 1500 W to niezawodna  GWS 15-125 CIEH. Posiada sześciostopniową regulację prędkości oraz system obniżający poziom drgań o 40%. Z wyrzynarek warto zwrócić uwagę na najmocniejszą w tym segmencie cen GST 150 CE.

----------


## marekwiadomo

Ja musiałem zrobić ostatnio mały remoncik, więc szarpnąłem się na wkrętarkę i urządzenie wielofunkcyjne ryobi. Uwazam, że dla takiego kogoś jak ja, co raz na jakis czas coś tam zrobi to git sprawa. Sprzęciki bardzo fajne.

----------


## holmes12

Którą kupowałeś wkrętarkę? Bo Podobno mają między innymi mocne akumulatory.

----------


## dominik_kubera

Dokładnie tak jak przedmówca twierdzi. Moim zdaniem osprzęt odgrywa bardzo ważną rolę. Należy prześledzić tez nie tylko to czy narzędzie jest dobre ale i to czy producent posiada dobry i bezproblemowy serwis. Warto się też rozeznać czy w dostępności i cenach części zamiennych. Istotna jest również gwarancja.

----------


## nie_zapominajka

Na narzędziach się zbytnio nie znam, ale wiem, że jest ich sporo i na pewno najlepiej wybierać takie najbardziej przydatne w danym zakresie. Czytałam o narzędziach budowlanych:  :spam: i obok standardowych elektronarzędzi potrzeba też przecież wielu innych, kątownice czy inne tego typy przy remontach zawsze się przydają.

----------

